# Permanent hair straightening nightmare



## Toodie (Apr 24, 2006)

A year ago, I had my hair permanently straighten by my regular hairstylist, it was wonderful, everything I ever hope for, being able to wash my hair, let it air dry and it still look smooth and straight. Now, a year later, my curls are growing out again, but worst, I moved so now I have to find a new hairstylist. A girl at work recommend this guy she's going to, so I went to him. Now my hair is totally dry and damage. It's not pin straight as how my hair stylist did the first time, also, my hair wasn't dry or damage the first time either. It's still straight but in a straw kind of way, not smooth. I know I can't undo what he did, so I was just wondering if anybody have any tips on how to maybe help the situation out? Thank you...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to MuT, Toodie! I"m Janelle, from NY - nice to meet you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I, and several othe MuT members had similar (if not worse results) from chemical straightening (mostly those who used "EasyStraight") You can check out that thread HERE for some things they used to try &amp; repair the damage. It really has to just grow out, but there are some things that you can use that can help hide the damage and give you a temporary fix. I myself like the Biolage Hydratherapie treatments, but you can check there for other options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## screeema (Apr 24, 2006)

Did you ask if the new stylist used the same system??? Hopefully is was a Japanese Thermal reconditioning system as well. I would go back to him and have him do some conditioning and repair treatments for you...and you could even ask for some of your money back!!


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## LVA (Apr 24, 2006)

although permanent straightening is a great thing (if u have a good stylist), in my opinion, it should onli be done once in your life.

Permanent straightening does a lot of damage to your hair the first time, so after mine grew out and got wavy again, i just use a flat iron w/heat protectant, (even though flat iron does damage hair) Blow hair straight is a good method ... but a lil time consuming

and for the damage, i think a deep conditioning would help a lot.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 25, 2006)

I have my hair chemically relaxed about every 8-10 weeks at a local salon using Affirm. I recently called a different salon about the Japanese Thermal Hair Straightening and was told it was a process that took about 5-6 hours (depending on length), and that it needs to be touched up about every 6 mths to a year on just the new growth. Also, this isn't recommended for African-American hair, although hair mixed w/ African-American hair can withstand the treatment. I was also told if the process is priced at less than $300-$400 that it's not the "correct" way of treating the hair, although I live in NY so that could be why. However, I did do some research after calling about it, and did realize in most cities throughout the U.S. the going rate was about $500-$600... I'd maybe check around on Yahoo! or Google for more information about the JTHS if that's what you have.

The best of luck to you! I know I have TOTALLY unruly hair and it's a PAIN to deal with... Almost 36 hours to air dry, and then I still have to blow dry it and use a straightening iron even with my relaxer. Although, I don't really ever use any heat on it aside from when I wash it. *sigh* The pains of looking beautiful at times...


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 26, 2006)

You need to get some deep conditioning treatments and trim off the ends every some may weeks. A daily leave-in conditioner is great too. And make sure you use a shampoo that is right for your hair. You should have only had the regrowth done. I straighten my niece's hair all the time and only touch the regrowth. The same goes with my hair. I use the Japanese straightener before and still use it now. It is a long process but if down right with the right products you shouldn't have had a problem. Most places do not use a flat iron during the process with heat settings. This is key to prevent the hair from "frying". I am fortunate to be a hairstylist and my mom is one too so I have her do my hair. It's hard to find a good stylist that is experience in this technique.


----------



## Amethyst (May 22, 2006)

I suspect this stylist wasn't conscientious. But - I'm not a stylist so who am I to judge. I did damage my hair slightly BEFORE I had the straightening done and that was because I used a flat iron every single day so watch out for those things.

Let me speak from my own experience. I have my hair thermal reconditioned once a year (sometimes twice) and knock wood, so far it has never been dry or damaged from the process. I've been doing it - going on 3 to 4 years now.

I did research on this treatment on the Internet first, then I checked out the salon thoroughly before letting them do it, and I asked a ton of questions at my initial consultation.

I don't know what went wrong, but if I were you I'd go back and try to work things out with them, like someone else said - get a partial refund and a conditioning treatment out of this.

good luck !


----------



## Elisabeth (May 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol: LMAO...I suspect the stylist was not conscious!

I think* Amethyst is right*. I found a good salon and asked for Japanese Thermal Re-conditioning (sorry spelling is whacky) and they just looked at me and laughed. They said No Way. Your hair is already too delicate and fried and the stylist made some very good alternate suggestions, plus showed me how to blow dry my hair (like Janelle's tut, only not as good). Let me tell you, I really thanked her for the advice, and for being honest. A good salon will work with you and answer your questions.:g: It saved me from a hair disaster. Kind of like a No-good potential boyfriend telling you in advance..look, I'll just use you then dump you, chica. :2:


----------



## Amethyst (May 23, 2006)

I meant " conscientious " - sorry - I spelled it wrong. :eusa_wall:


----------

